# Freezone to Freezone Job Transfer



## joachiminigo (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi to all and good day to all...

I have an inquiry...

I recently joined a free zone company in Hamriyah Free Zone, Sharjah. I've been working there for a month. But recently I received an offer in Jebel Ali Free Zone from a multinational company. I am seriously considering to accept the job.

My question is, what will be the implications of transferring job when I am still new in my current company and still under probation? Will there be any bans? fees or penalties that I need to pay?

Please enlighten me.

Thank you to all responses!

Best regards,

Mr. Joachim


----------



## joachiminigo (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone?


----------

